# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أسماء أيام الأسبوع قديما

## بنت نصر الله

أسمــاء الأيــــام قديمـــــا ...
السبت - 
شبار 
الاحد-
اول 
الاثنين-
 اهون
الثلاثاء-
جبار
الاربعاء
-دبار
الخميس
-مونس 
الجمعة- 
عروبة

----------


## أموله

موضًٍَِوع قمت الروعهًٍَِ

يسلًٍَِمووو ~

----------


## حكاية حب

هههه اسمااء الاياام الحين أحلى و أرتب بعد
شكراً ع الموضوووع 
*.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول مره اسمع هالمسميات 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلمووووووووووو يعطيك الف عافيه*

**

----------


## hope

اسمــآء غريبه 
اول مره اسمع بهـــــآ 

يسلمووو بنوته عالطرح 

لآعدم يــآرب


دمتي بخير

----------


## قطعة سكر

اسماء غريبه وأول مره اسمع عنها
واسماء الحين احلى من اسماء الاول
يسلمووو خيتي
الله يعطيش الف عاافيه

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء النور..
هههههههههه
موضوع جميل يسلموا حبوبة ع الطرح الرائع 
ماننحرم من أبداعاتك المتواصلة ولامن جديدك ياربــــــ
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## بحر الاحلام

اسماء غريبه

يسلمووو ع الطرح الحلو

----------


## بكم بكم

_اسماء غريبه  اول_ 
_مره اسمعه الله_
_يعطيك الف عافيه_

----------


## أمل الظهور

اسماء غريبه كثير

الخميس احلى اسم (مونس) عجبني خخخ

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملكه القلوب

أسماء عجيبه

لكن يوم الخميس عدل مونس وهو فعلاً مونس

يسلم طرحك ونقلك

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هههههـ ..

وناثهـ و حنكآت ..

يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح ..

دمت بحفظ البآري ..

///

----------


## اعشق ابي

هههههههههههه يا حلوهم من اسماء

----------


## أسنات

يسلمو
بس شكلهم المسميات من اجيال قديمة واجد لأن ما سمعنا بهم أبدا
يعطيك العافية على الطرح

----------


## ليلاس

أول مرة أسمع عن هل الأسماااء

يعطيييك العااافية غناااااتي ع الطرح الراائع

لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...


ههههه عجبوني بقوة .....الخميس مونس وهو مونس صدقوا فيها .....

الاثنين اهون الظاهر لأن مر نص الاسبوع هانت يعني.... :toung: 




حلووو مرة تقديمك حبابة ....


يعطيك العافية ع الطرح الجنااان


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## جنى الورود

*أسماء حلوة أول مرة يمرون علي أشكرك أختي*

----------


## انوار الضحى

موضوع جميل
لكني لا أعتقد أني سأستطيع حفظ هذه الأسماء واستخدامها
وأكثر ما أعجبني يوم الخميس ومعناه المؤنس
وهو حقاً مؤنس لأنه يوم الراحة حيث يأنس الناس بالتقرب إلى أحبائهم والمقربين إلى قلوبهم 
يبدو أني سأحفظ المؤنس وأستخدمه
تحياتي

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلموووووو
والحين الاسمااء فعلا احلى

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

يسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------

